

Randy Pausch dies, and the world loses a true hero - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/07/25/randy-pausch-dies-and-world-loses-true-hero

======
akd
An amazing guy by anyone's measure, but a "hero"? Does that word mean anything
anymore?

~~~
jamesbritt
Good question. Certainly admirable, and perhaps it took tremendous courage to
push on and be so public. On the other hand, the folks I've know to be heroic
do not see themselves that way, so it's tough to try to use motivation or
mental state to define "heroic".

How _do_ people here define "heroic"?

------
pjackson
Randy's mother was my English teacher in High School. Small world. Bummer to
lose a brilliant professor, but he certainly has left his mark on the world.

------
deathbyzen
An amazing man from what I've seen in the video. It is really worth the 1 hour
15 minutes to watch it and I recommend everyone do so.

